# Lost greyhound, Bracknell/Wokingham, Berkshire



## Jenny.Wren (Mar 8, 2011)

I have been recommened your website to post details of my lost dog.

She's a large female greyhound, white and brown. Age 10 years old. I was walking her in a park when she disappeared in nearby woodlands. The woodlands back on to Oakwood Dog Training School in Wokingham.

I have searched for miles and hours, put up posters/leaflets but nothing. I have contacted dog wardens, police, local rescues and vets. I'm distraught with worry now. Has been missing since Thursday 3rd March.

She was wearing an army camouflage coat too. She was wearing a collar and tag too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Aw she is beautiful. I know some people who live in Bracknell so I will spread the word to them to keep a look out for her. I'm sure they will do the same with friends of theirs who live close by. Hope you find her soon x


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi

I hope you find her really soon. 

I shall be putting up the posters you emailed to me, wherever I am walking and at my pets and in the pet shops (whereever they allow it)

Let us know if you find her


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you. Have registered her on doglost, lost-doggies, animalsearch and petpals, dogwatchalert websites too.

she wont be dealing with the separation very well


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope they are soon home with you, you must be devastated, good luck and NEVER give up hope. I will keep you in my thoughts x


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

That is an amazing looking dog~!


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sorry if an update never reached this forum - there were so many I had to update, but unfortunately Cody didn't make it. We found her in the woods, we think she went off to die the day she went missing 

I still miss her dreadfully


----------

